# Lime Cream for Fruit



## abjcooking (Feb 28, 2005)

2 t. grated lime peel
1 (8oz.) carton sour cream
2 T. sugar
1 1/2 T. fresh lime juice
Assorted fruit-prefer cantaloupe, mixed berries, and kiwi

Grate lime peel on the smallest side of grater.  Mix lime peel with all ingredients.  Refrigerate.  Recipe can be made 24 hours ahead.  This may be used as a dip for mixed fruits such as strawberries, bananas, cantaloupe, honeydew, kiwi or any other fruit.  If using fresh apple or pear you will need to brush them with a small amount of kemon juice so they don't discolor


----------

